# flat tires



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i am wondering, has anyone had any issues with their tires being "flat" for no apparent reason? i was tooling around today and both tires on my right side were EXTREMELY low. one wouldn't budge the needle off the seat and the other had about 10 lbs in it. i'm trying to attribute the right side flat tires to "low profiles". i have 18 inchers. stock tires and about 14,500 miles. i've had the car about 7 months since it had 24 miles on it. so far i have had one of the right tires patched and now this. in over 80k miles on another car without lo pros i've never had an issue with flats or objects in the tires.


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

I had that issue on my back passenger tire and actually had two tires shred apart from it. I had to air up my tires at least once a week until the first one just fell apart! The first time I got a used tire and a week later it blew out. I just got a new tire the second time and it all went away. I could not explain it what so ever. It was real weird!


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm going through that as we speak... It took 3 visits to the tire shop for them to find a tiny pinhole on the sidewall... Pontiac said they are going to replace it when my struts get done this monday...(strut rub)I haven't driven my car in over a week... So, to avoid any future issues  Full pedders kit and 18s are going in and on next month...


----------

